# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Stinky putrid water coming from HE washing machine

## Spiritwolfe

Stinky water coming from my HE washing machines be.  
I'm not sure how many of you have HE ( high efficiency ) washing machines but for some reason the water that goes into the water and comes out of the machine smells like swamp water. It's putrid! 
The machine is a Magtag and was installed about 10 years ago by Home Depot. 
I've used those HE cleaners and use vinegar in each cycle but NOTHING seems to get rid of this smelly water.  
I know this is a wood working site but wondered if any of you have come across this problem . 
Or do you have any ideas what's causing this? 
The hot water tank has been emptied. The gasket has been cleaned. This is the only place in our house that has water issues.   
Is it time is call a plumber or do I call a washing machines repair guy?

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Is it time is call a plumber or do I call a washing machines repair guy?

  Hi Spiritwolfe, welcome to Renovateforums.
This is an Australian based forum mainly, but we do get Maytags down here, mainly in commercial laundries though. 
I think one of three things is happening here:
1) You are getting contamination from the waste (also known as the soil stack here). This job will need a plumber if it's the case.
2) Do you have grey water recycling in this building? If so the tap should be marked so. Does the water run clean in a bucket?
3) You may have a build up of Clothes Softener in the machine. Some hot washes and bleach may clean it up. 
cheers UB

----------


## JB1

Yup, hot wash cycle with a cup of bleach should help. 
Have you cleaned the filter? 
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Spiritwolfe

Thank you both for your responses .
Yes I've put bleach through the cycle many times, or vinegar or CLR. We also now have a soft water system. The hot water tank has been changed, specific cleaning packages have been used. The lint trap I only just discovered about 3 months ago and it had eaten 3 of my socks. 
What I only just discovered yesterday was that Maytag had a lawsuit against them for these machines. I had the link but can't find it now. 
Apparently they knew these machines had a defect in them but launched and sold them anyway. Now with proof of sale I can get a rebate of $50. I'm grateful for $50 but I'd rather have had a machine that worked to begin with. I'm so disappointed but at the same time relieved that I at least know what it is.  
There are no  plumbing issues anywhere else within our house. All the taps run clear clean water. Touch wood.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Spiritwolfe

Awesome. This one says $500.  :Biggrin:   Settlement reached in Maytag, Kenmore, Whirlpool moldy washers case | NBC4i.com

----------


## Marc

Surely after 10 years to call a washing machine mechanic (not a plumber) would be the way to go.

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> Surely after 10 years to call a washing machine mechanic (not a plumber) would be the way to go.

   Thanks Marc but it is a defective machine . A plumber or mechanic aren't going to be able to fix a faulty washing machine. That's why Maytag is offering a rebate. I just discovered this yesterday but thanks all the same  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Well ... you asked the question ...  :Smilie:  
Putrid water means just two things. It arrives contaminated through the pipe (plumber) or it is sitting and decomposing inside the machine (repair dude).
I venture the latter.  
If the machine has a factory fault yet you used it for 10 years (?)  the repair person is likely to know about it. It is a well known brand and surely there is a way to get the fault mended. How long did it take to develop this problem? 
Otherwise, you can sell it for scrap and buy a new one, this time not a Maytag I hope  :Smilie:

----------

